# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  không crack được corel x4

## sondongho83

tình hình là khi crack bằng kegen thì khi điền serial number vào nó cứ báo là invaild dù đã làm đúng cách >.<, mình phải làm sao đây, hồi trước có crack theo cach này 1 lần thành công, ko hiểu sao giờ lại ko crack được anh em nào bít xin giúp với thanks

----------


## baobinhtb

bạn download crackở đây nhé : http://www.4shared.com/file/46097774/6bc4a726/crackcorelx4.html

keygen đây http://hotfile.com/dl/16914382/91d6cee/coreldraw_x4__keygen.rar.html

đã test thử được mà bạn .

----------


## trangnt

bạn upload cho mình cái kegen thui đc ko mình có source rùi

----------


## sangseo

keygen đây mà ; http://hotfile.com/dl/16914382/91d6cee/coreldraw_x4__keygen.rar.html

----------

